# BMW rims



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

BMW E46 3 series rims 18x8 with 47 mm offset 5x120

would these work?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

should, be careful with the tires though, i believe if you put wider than 255's on those wheels at that offset, you would probably have to roll your fenders. Don't hold me to that though. 

I think the optimum offset for these cars is 52mm.


----------

